# New 722K - Signal loss on tuner input 2



## okabashi (May 22, 2011)

I try searching the forums, but I could not find the right answer to this. I bought a new 722K dual tuner receiver. Activated and run check switch and it works. Second TV doesn't have audio and video so i went to that tv and start to change tuner input to 1, etc so i have audio and video now and i said great job done. So i went to tv1 and has signal loss, so it viceversa i cant get to work both tv independently. 

Configuration:
Sats: 110 & 119
2- SW21
2 Cables run up to each satelite input at 722K
TV1 hook by HDMI
TV2 hook by coaxial cable home distribution.

I change sw21 for new ones, swap LNBs, change cable runs from sw21 to receiver and i dont found the problem. Could someone figure out what im missing?

Thanks anticipated.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello okabashi, My name is Mike and I work for DISH Network. I see that there are some issues with getting video and sound at TV2 location. I see that you are using 2 SW21 in your setup. The SW21 is old equipment that will run legacy equipment(1000, 2800, 3000, 3900, 4000, 4900 supported receivers). It sounds like you have done a self installation. Is this correct? The installation that you have described sound correct, Are you using a Dish, LNBF, Switch that you already had? I would be happy to assist you with this. A tech might need to come out and get you updated equipment. If you would like you can PM me your DISH Network account number or your phone number and I can look into this and we can work together to correct this issue.


----------



## okabashi (May 22, 2011)

Yes its a self installation. Its an old installation i guess i have previously a 2700 receiver. I start using previous SW21 Microroyal so i bought new sw21 dish brand but nothing happens. LNBs are the old ones circular type with two outputs. Which LNB you suggest me to bought? I dont want to upgrade to DPP Pro Plus technology. 
I saw an installation like this and is working with microroyal sw21, two wires to receiver.

Finally, the recommendarion will be upgrade to a dp34, with lnbs? which ones? By the way i have 2 dish the old installtion not the new one that is one dish with dual lnb.


----------



## okabashi (May 22, 2011)

Nobody as another point of view???


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

For the setup that you have to get TV2 to work you would have to upgrade to the DISH Pro Plus equipment since the VIP722k isn't backwards compatible with Legacy equipment. The LNBF that would be need would be a DPP Twin. This will give you satellite 110/119 and has 2 receiver output.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Swapping out for DP LNBs and a DPP switch may be preferable, but since when are new receivers not compatible with legacy LNBs and switches? We used to get complaints about not getting 129, but those seem to have stopped and it's not even part of OP's setup. The DPP Twin won't work for someone who needs 2 dishes.

okabashi, could you post your Check Switch summary (menu-6-1-1)? Both tuners need to have the same LNB/swich configuration.
I think we need to know more about your TV2 hookup.
Confirming you're in Duo Mode, and the channel output number and type (air/cable) match the TV?
How did you change tuner input from the TV that wasn't showing picture or sound?


----------



## okabashi (May 22, 2011)

That exactly my problem. At Installation Summary Satellite Input 2 isnt receiving any signal it shows an X. See picture attached.
Yes im in dual mode, its shows at front of receiver two tv's. I select cable mode and channel 73. I dont have problem with audio or video, but when i swap tuner on Point Dish screen it works on that TV. weird.

Thanks











BobaBird said:


> Swapping out for DP LNBs and a DPP switch may be preferable, but since when are new receivers not compatible with legacy LNBs and switches? We used to get complaints about not getting 129, but those seem to have stopped and it's not even part of OP's setup. The DPP Twin won't work for someone who needs 2 dishes.
> 
> okabashi, could you post your Check Switch summary (menu-6-1-1)? Both tuners need to have the same LNB/swich configuration.
> I think we need to know more about your TV2 hookup.
> ...


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

okabashi said:


> I dont want to upgrade to DPP Pro Plus technology.


Why don't you want to upgrade to DP+ technology? It makes things much easier IMO.

The pic you posted looks like nothing is attached to input 2 on the back of the receiver - both lines were connected when you ran the checkswitch right? Have you tried swapping the lines and running checkswitch again? If you do and now #2 shows up and #1 goes away it would indicate a problem with one of the SW21/s or the line going to it.



okabashi said:


> Finally, the recommendarion will be upgrade to a dp34, with lnbs? which ones? By the way i have 2 dish the old installtion not the new one that is one dish with dual lnb.


The DP34 should work fine with your existing lnbs. Just run one wire from each lnb to the switch, and then 2 wires from the switch to the receiver.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

DP34 requires DP LNBs.


----------



## okabashi (May 22, 2011)

I already swap the lines from the SW21. Run check switch and get the same results. The weird here is that i saw a working same installation with the same receiver. I need to check what lnb they have installed probably mine are obsolete.



gtal98 said:


> Why don't you want to upgrade to DP+ technology? It makes things much easier IMO.
> 
> The pic you posted looks like nothing is attached to input 2 on the back of the receiver - both lines were connected when you ran the checkswitch right? Have you tried swapping the lines and running checkswitch again? If you do and now #2 shows up and #1 goes away it would indicate a problem with one of the SW21/s or the line going to it.
> 
> The DP34 should work fine with your existing lnbs. Just run one wire from each lnb to the switch, and then 2 wires from the switch to the receiver.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I would first make sure that both SW21s are the same - both being Dish ideally.

Again - you would need to have 2 cables - one from each SW21 - for both sat tuner inputs. And all of this needs to be hooked up before doing the Check Switch.

Since you're using 2 seperate dishes for 110 and 119, a DPP Twin is not going to work. To do the same setup in Dishpro would require 2 DishPro Single or Dual LNBs, and a DP34 switch. One cable from each LNB to the DP34, then 2 cables from the DP34 down to your 722. Again - all needs to be working before the Check Switch test is done.

You could substitute the DPP33 switch for the DP34, then you would only need one cable from the DPP33 to the DishPro Plus Seperator .


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

It is possible that Sat tuner 2 is bad, and the only way to fix that would be a receiver swap.


----------



## okabashi (May 22, 2011)

I already troubleshoot tuner input 2 and is working. 
How? I use one of the line from the sw21 up to a splitter and get 2 lines one for each satellite input run check switch and reads. The problems is the signal on both tv blinks and get signal loss message.
see picture below.









Does both satellites need to be in the same input in the sw21? For example Sat 110 on input 1 at the sw21 and the other sw21 in input 1 and the same for 119 sat?



scooper said:


> It is possible that Sat tuner 2 is bad, and the only way to fix that would be a receiver swap.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

How are you wiring these ?

It should be 119 - SW21 - 110 for each SW21

one cable from each SW21 directly to the SAT Tuner inputs on the 722K - do NOT feed these through the DishPro Plus Seperator (or any other combiner / splitter )

The very most I would put would be a PAIR of diplexers between the SW21 and the Sat receiver

There should be NOTHING except coax cable between the LNBs and the SW21s


----------



## okabashi (May 22, 2011)

Thats right.

Sat 119
SW 21: Input 1
Sat 110
SW 21: Input 2
With this arrange one cable run directly to Satellite input 1

This is repeated for the other Satellite input 2.

I don't have actually any splitter or diplexers on my setup.

I guess my problem is old equipment. Do anybody know if i can buy new dish antenna setup by internet?



scooper said:


> How are you wiring these ?
> 
> It should be 119 - SW21 - 110 for each SW21
> 
> ...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

okabashi said:


> Thats right.
> 
> Sat 119
> SW 21: Input 1
> ...


One of my personal favorites - www.dishdepot.com
but there are other sites as well


----------



## okabashi (May 22, 2011)

Thanks all for take from your time, i will try update equipment.

Saludos!!!


----------

